# Hitech Miniatures



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I was browsing through the web today to find some Nurgleish alternate models and i stumbled across the HITECH Miniatures site and i must say i was very impressed with what i found. But don't take my word for it have a look for yourselves. http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/product

Does this model look like it could be a nice Mortarion proxy. 






oh and yes it does come with that base.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

He seems more Blood Angels than Death Guard to me, but either way that _is_ a nice mini. I like the HiTech stuff a lot, seeing their Obli-er, Carcass Virus Cult models made me re-think how I was doing my Obliterators, I thought they were that nice.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Hitech, though I haven't ordered anything from them yet...

Models blend in well with 40k and with some minor modifications they resemble the rest of your sm or csm army.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I see night lords personally


I like a lot of hitech stuff but not seen any comparison shots with regular 40k stuff so unsure how it would look

They also have a new terroriser/ potential mutilator, http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/info/98 slightly iron warriory


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Fallen blood/dark angel librarian?


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

hell cruiser arciturus possible dread night heavy psi cannon gat psilencer


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

seermaster said:


> hell cruiser arciturus possible dread night heavy psi cannon gat psilencer


lolwut


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

i dono got caught in the moment


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn those models look sick, lol. Sadly I'm broke after Chaos came out. Warp Talons everywhere..lol.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Has anyone noticed the Female Space Marine ?

http://hitechminiatures.com/null/product/info/90

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

If only Sisters could take terminator armor. But on the other hand it would make a sweet female Inquisitor.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Now this guy would make a really cool Nurgle Lord in Terminator armor.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Judas Masias said:


> If only Sisters could take terminator armor. But on the other hand it would make a sweet female Inquisitor.


You got that right, first opportunity I get she is going to be my Lord High Inquisitor !


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Not really liking how they spend more time photoshopping a fancy background and layout over decent resolution photos of the miniatures. Nice sculpts though, just crappy photos.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Has anyone noticed the Female Space Marine ?
> 
> http://hitechminiatures.com/null/product/info/90
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:shok::shok: I just found the model for Alysia Rosae! :victory:

Magpie, you are a god!

Alice


----------

